# Age 3-5 what time do they go to bed?



## hypnorm

Just wondering what time everyone puts their 3-5 yr olds to bed?
And what time do they generally get up in the morning.

I take Ewan up to bed at 7.30 so once he is washed and changed its probably nearer to 8.

He gets up at about, 6.30 if his dad is off to work at that time as all the movement wakes people up.
Or other days it can be 8ish.


----------



## leeanne

My son has since he was a baby, been a night owl. He's now 5. If he goes to sleep at 8 p.m., he will awake at 10 and be up until 1 or 2.

So, he usually falls asleep around 10 p.m. Makes for tiring nights and lack of OH time.

Hoping that once he is in school full time this will change.


----------



## Jo

Jack usually goes to bed between 7-7.30

He gets up anywhere from 6-7.30 he seems to know when his dad is up and like to spend time with him before he goes to work


----------



## oOKayOo

Carly goes to bed at around 7:30 - 8:00 and will wake up 7:00-8:00 in the morning.


----------



## Jenelle

leeanne said:


> My son has since he was a baby, been a night owl. He's now 5. If he goes to sleep at 8 p.m., he will awake at 10 and be up until 1 or 2.
> 
> So, he usually falls asleep around 10 p.m. Makes for tiring nights and lack of OH time.
> 
> Hoping that once he is in school full time this will change.

William is the EXACT same way, it can be very frustrating, and it deffinetly means absolutley no me time or OH time, because by the time he finally passes out then I am ready for bed too, and then he wakes up early in the morning, so I dont even get any time in the morning to myself.


----------



## lorrilou

well i try and get nicole to bed at 7.30, especially on a school night but she is such a night owl and normally doesnt actually go to sleep till around 10pm. she'll get up anywhere between 5.30 and 8am!!! the earlier she goes to bed the later she gets up and vice versa!! it is exhausting.


----------



## leeanne

So glad my son isn't the only one. LOL

Some kids needs less sleep than others I guess.


----------



## lorrilou

both my kids are the same!! callum is absolutely shattered but he will not go to sleep!!!!


----------



## Caroline

School nights its 7.30 she goes to bed, we read story then sleep time. Depending on story it can be about 8.00 by time settled.

Normally gets up at 6.30 to 7.00 to go to toilet, then despite telling her its still early I can guarantee when I go downstairs about 7 ish to get sorted for work, DD will be up playing in her bedroom/ looking @ books, having turned on the light/ opened her blind & curtains.


----------



## Elli21

Leigha goes to bed at about 6.30 because she loves to snuggle up and read her books. So by the time she goes to sleep its about 7-7.30.
She wakes up at 5!! :shock: and sometimes its 4.30. :(


----------



## Cariad_bach

OOh heck mine go up early...on a school night my 3 year old goes up at 6, 5 year old at 6.30 and 6 year old at 7 but they do tend to play with there teddies etc before sleeping xxxx


----------



## mommy2

I think 8 is a good bed time for that age, my son is 7 years old and he goes to bed at 8:30


----------



## kimbles

my 3 all go to bed at 7, the older 2 have school so i like them to have a good nights sleep, they usually get up around half 6 - 7 oclock :)

Kim x


----------



## mommy2

Thats good kim that you have them on such a good routine that way they get enough sleep :hug:


----------



## tmr1234

rueben gets washed and pj's on at 6:30pm down on the chiar for a cuddle and a book or a talk about hes day then bed at 7:30pm if he didnt have a book cuddling up hes has 1 in bed then sleeps throw untill 6am or like today 5am but done this sleep panten sins hes was 4 months old


----------



## mer01

my 5 year goes to bed at 6.30 :sleep: and gets up at 6.30-7.00 so i guess im quite lucky, he makes up for it in the day time though:muaha:

:hug:

xxx


----------



## upsydaisy

i've been really lucky with my eldest,she's 3, she goes to bed at 6:30 (has done since she was 3months old and doesn't wake up til around 7:30 sometimes i have to wake her at 8:30 so we can get ready for nursery.
my youngest who is only 5months has only started sleeping throught the night but i really do hope to "try" get her in the same routine!!!!!


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Charlie goes up to bed about half 7 and will sleep a good 10-12 hours


----------



## tezrian

My 13 yo son and 4 yo son share the same room, the smaller one always wants the older one to come to bed soon but unfortunately hi small ones bedtime is 7.30pm and the older one is at 10pm.


----------



## mommyof3co

Landon and Casen go to bed between 9-10 right now because Casen's school hours are 12:30 to 2:30 and Landon starts at 11 on Wed but 11:30 every other day so they don't have to be up early so this works for us. But soon we are moving back to TX and Landon's school will start at like 7:30-8 so we will probably get them going to bed by 8...maybe even 7


----------



## EmziMoo

Amelia goes to bed around 7.30pm, she get up anytime between 8-9am. We've been really lucky with her as she's slept through since she was 4 weeks old and at a point she was going to bed at 6pm & we were having to wake her up at 10am.


----------



## Hevz

Lauren (6), Abi (4) and Toby (1) all go to bed at a similar time, Toby goes up 1st at about 7.15pm and Lauren and Abi go up at 7.30pm and have a story or read their books from school....they're all snoring away before 8pm:happydance:. They go at the same time usually whether a school night or not and never ask if they can stay up as they're not interested in the programmes that are on then anyway:dohh:


----------



## rajan

At that age we should make them sleep they never sleep lol
Time may be 9 PM


----------



## tink

My 4 yr old watches maggie and the ferocious beast til 745 ,with milk and biscuits,then,when its finished she pics up her blanket,looks at me and oh and says'whose turn is it to take me?' lol!
She then sleeps until about 730-8
Start as you mean to go on i say,you need to instill a routine as early on as possible. xx


----------



## junemomma09

My daughter is 5 and she goes to bed at 8pm on school nights and wakes up at 7am for time to get ready for school. on the weekend i typically let her stay up til 9pm...and she usually gets up around 8-830am on weekends...


----------



## JASMAK

Jasper (5) and Makena (4) will both go to bed at the same time. 7-7:30pm. They will sleep until at least 7am (most of the time). If we are going to be any later than 7pm, then they will take a nap. Sometimes, Makena will cat nap in the car, or even I will walk into a room and she will be fast asleep on the floor (just occassionally). So, if I think she needs it, she will nap too, or sometimes she will ask for a nap. Most of the time tho, they don't nap anymore.


----------



## mommy2

I think 7:30 is a good bedtime for that age. My niece is 4 and she goes to bed at 7pm - she always have to play games first before going to bed, she literally has a routine where she plays on webkinz for an hour and then she showers, have a snack and then bedtime, my sister loves it. But for some reason both my kids will go to bed at the same time, but the older one falls asleep before the younger one.


----------



## ricschick

emma (2) is in bed by 7pm and she will go straight to sleep, lucy (6months)goes up at 7.30-8pm and ellie (4) goes up at 8/8.30pm. emma and lucy will wake around 7.30-8am and ellie will wake around 8.30-9am shes a lazy bones lol


----------



## mommy2

ricschick said:


> emma (2) is in bed by 7pm and she will go straight to sleep, lucy (6months)goes up at 7.30-8pm and ellie (4) goes up at 8/8.30pm. emma and lucy will wake around 7.30-8am and ellie will wake around 8.30-9am shes a lazy bones lol

awwww i love how you did your signature, very beautiful. Does your 4 year old plays any games that she likes.


----------



## Miss Duke

Both my kids sleep 7pm-7.30am.


----------



## Miss Duke

EmziMoo said:


> Amelia goes to bed around 7.30pm, she get up anytime between 8-9am. We've been really lucky with her as she's slept through since she was 4 weeks old and at a point she was going to bed at 6pm & we were having to wake her up at 10am.

My dd used to be the exact same. Unfortunately she has been waking earlier tho since I had ds, he disturbs her.


----------



## MyMayBabies

I take liam up at 7pm and let jessie pick what stories she wants me to read while i am getting him down she is usually asleep for 7:30 x


----------



## Tasha

My 3.5 year old and almost 5 year old go to bed at 7.30-8.00 on a school night and 8.00-8.30 on the weekends. Week days they get up at 8am and weekends about 10am


----------



## mommy2

Thats pretty good Tasha


----------



## MummyMummy

before 3year old started nursery anytime from 8-11 although come 9-10 for past few months we had been taking him to bed. now he's at nursery7-8.30 and he's ready for bed. it gives me and mr.man so much more time, and means we dont' have to have t at stupid oclock after waiting for baby to go to bed to eat in piece.
xXx


----------



## yenerich

hypnorm said:


> Just wondering what time everyone puts their 3-5 yr olds to bed?
> And what time do they generally get up in the morning.
> 
> I take Ewan up to bed at 7.30 so once he is washed and changed its probably nearer to 8.
> 
> He gets up at about, 6.30 if his dad is off to work at that time as all the movement wakes people up.
> Or other days it can be 8ish.

At 9:00 every night, like a religion. Ir does teach good habits to your children. Thats my opinion.


----------



## vicky

Kira goes bed between 6 and half past, depending on how tired she is, and she has just turned one.

Kacy it used to be half past 7 but since she started preschool in january it is now 7 some times earlier depending on her mood through out the day.


----------



## amylw1

my 3yr old is usually in bed by 6:30-7pm. he gets tired and grumpy and ends up falling asleep downstairs if later. this is ok if OH at home as he can carry him up to bed but if OH on a late shift he's stuck downstairs.

he usually wakes about 6:30am.


----------



## Dizzy321

Jack goes to bed for 7.30 and wakes up about 7-7.30. hes not quite 3 yet x


----------



## Freyasmum

hypnorm said:


> Just wondering what time everyone puts their 3-5 yr olds to bed?
> And what time do they generally get up in the morning.
> 
> I take Ewan up to bed at 7.30 so once he is washed and changed its probably nearer to 8.
> 
> He gets up at about, 6.30 if his dad is off to work at that time as all the movement wakes people up.
> Or other days it can be 8ish.

What a good thread - it's really interesting to see everyone's routines.

Freya is 3.5. For probably a year now she's been going to bed at around 7.30. We try to have dinner together most nights, then it's bath time, a little bit of telly or quiet play with Mum and/or Dad, then off to bed for stories. Her light goes out at 8. 
I have to wake her at 7am during the week, and on weekends she sleeps till 7.30, 8ish.
Works for us.


----------



## mommy2

Freyasmum said:


> hypnorm said:
> 
> 
> Just wondering what time everyone puts their 3-5 yr olds to bed?
> And what time do they generally get up in the morning.
> 
> I take Ewan up to bed at 7.30 so once he is washed and changed its probably nearer to 8.
> 
> He gets up at about, 6.30 if his dad is off to work at that time as all the movement wakes people up.
> Or other days it can be 8ish.
> 
> What a good thread - it's really interesting to see everyone's routines.
> 
> Freya is 3.5. For probably a year now she's been going to bed at around 7.30. We try to have dinner together most nights, then it's bath time, a little bit of telly or quiet play with Mum and/or Dad, then off to bed for stories. Her light goes out at 8.
> I have to wake her at 7am during the week, and on weekends she sleeps till 7.30, 8ish.
> Works for us.Click to expand...


oh i agree very interesting and good thread. I think it helps us moms seeing other people's routine because then we can try them and make ours better if need be.


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Cyan is 4, and she goes to bed between 7:30 and 8. I wake her up at 7:30 every morning for school. She is always tired, so I try to put her to bed at a decent hours. Even on weekends she goes to bed at the same time, the routine works for us.


----------



## mommy2

Its always good when you have a rountine.. lol My little one is 18 months and he goes to daycare so when he comes home he is wiped out so he will go to bed around 7 pm and my oldest will go to bed around 8:30 now, he is just hooked on games and now he has discovered some new sites to add to the webkinz one that is on and let me just say i don't hear a peep out of him for that hour he is playing, lol.....


----------



## TeachingTots

Our girls go to bed about 8:15/8:30. If they take a nap in the afternoon, then they chat to 9:15p. They wake up about 7:15.


----------



## CeliaM

Jenelle said:


> leeanne said:
> 
> 
> My son has since he was a baby, been a night owl. He's now 5. If he goes to sleep at 8 p.m., he will awake at 10 and be up until 1 or 2.
> 
> So, he usually falls asleep around 10 p.m. Makes for tiring nights and lack of OH time.
> 
> Hoping that once he is in school full time this will change.
> 
> William is the EXACT same way, it can be very frustrating, and it deffinetly means absolutley no me time or OH time, because by the time he finally passes out then I am ready for bed too, and then he wakes up early in the morning, so I dont even get any time in the morning to myself.Click to expand...

I know this might sound crazy, but try putting him to bed far earlier. Like if he's put to bed at 8, and having night waking, try 7. My son was like this, and an earlier bedtime did wonders. He'd stay asleep all night, and even sleep in longer. Went from sleeping about 8hrs a night to 11ish, and his whole temperment improved, as did his development for speech and motor skills.


----------



## DizzyMoo

Josh is 3 1/2 & goes to bed around 7.30 depending how tired he is & how stressed i am lol He likes a story or a dvd on, So sometimes he goes a little earlier & has a film on. But he's usually asleep by 8. He wakes up around 7 - 7.30 am ish. He rarely wakes during the night unless he's poorly, He used to wake to go the toilet but i stopped drinks after 6pm & he has a wee before bed & now goes all night without waking for the loo ..much better! :)


----------



## coreysmummy

my son goes to bed at 8pm. if i put him any earlier he wakes up within an hour and wont go bk to sleep,so 8 works 4 me! lol


----------



## jesse k + x

my DD is 4yo and she goes to bed at 8.30pm. Any earlier and shes up before the sun :o


----------



## sunrise1989

all of my kids we set down the lights at 6 theyll watch bedtime hour on cebeebies after there bath then theyll fall asleep within 2mins of the story end show so i get to watch my hollyoaks and eastenders in peace ahhhhhhhh lovely lovely bedtime I LOVE IT i wake up and think "i cant wait till bed time "lol sounds bad but its true there such a hand full and they have no naps at all!!!!:blush:


----------



## bethany90

Abbie goes to bed around eight (she's six), but when she hasn't got school i let her stay up until she wants to go to bed (within reason of course). She normally wakes up around seven/half seven, it's not very often i have to wake her up for school.


----------



## Emsy26

Our Lil Girl is 5, she goes up at 7.30, she washes, brushes teeth, pj's on. I then read her a bedtime story, which brings us to about 8/8.10.
She gets up bout 7ish xx


----------



## DizzyMoo

Josh likes a bath in the morning,so doesn't have one before bed.He's 3 1/2, He goes bed at 7 if watching a dvd 1st , or he'll go between 7.30-8pm without a dvd but depending how tired he is i can usually hear him messing about for half hour . He wakes around 7-7.30ish, occasionally getting 8ish . He very rarely wakes during night, but he does sometimes shout out in his sleep lol


----------



## MrsN

My girls are pretty well behaved at bedtimes, they are 3 and 5 and go to bed at 6:30/6:45pm and we have to wake them at 7am weekdays! They obviously like their sleep!


----------



## Caoimhe

Mine go at about 7-7.30pm and are usually up between 6 and 7am but lucky for me they were up at 5.15 this morning...


----------



## emmamc28

i have a 4 year old and a 6 tear old and until recently it was 7 they went to bed but they were not goin to sleep for over an hour after they went to bed so have now stretched it out until 8 and they have been so much better. they usually get up anytime between 7 and 8 or if my 4 year old gets the muchies early in the morning he will get up himself and help himself to snacks from the kitchen cupboards. little rascal lol.


----------



## Phinners

Mine always used to go to bed at 7.30, we've up to to 8pm now. He's 12 btw


----------



## LittleLady04

All three of my girls go to bed at 7pm. My 4 year old, Emily, will lie in bed and look at a book till about 7:30pm. She doesn't wake up until 7:30 - 8am.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My 4yr old goes 6pm-6.30pm and wakes at 7.30-8am for school run x


----------



## pink.crazy

Tyler goes about 8pm - he's always been a night owl! Although he does sleep through until 7/8am :)


----------



## angelwings666

My step-daughter goes to bed at 8 with a story (or 2, or 3) and is up by 6.30-7ish. At mine I get another hour out of her by letting her get in bed with me once Daddy's gone to work, but she likes a slow morning :D


----------



## mummyto3

my 2 yr old goes to bed at 6 has a stroty read so about 6.30 by time she is in bed and wasked about 7 x my 5 yr old goes at 6.30 and is normlly asleep by 7 and wskes up when his sister does x


----------



## Feltzy

Evie goes to bed between 8pm and 9pm, mostly she's in bed for 8pm though. Sometimes if she needs a bit of persuading I just mention her favourite story and she runs up the stairs!


----------

